# (CAN) B-Lines water Fowler MH at Stud



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

B-Line's Waterfowler MH
Fowler is a 2 year old master hunter 5 passes and a jr 4th and qual 4th before he turned 2. He is a pinpoint marker and team player on the line completely amature trained and handled. He is EIC and CNM clear hips and elbows OVC certified eye's cerf He should throw yellow. 

Fowlers sire and dam are: 

FC FTCH AFTCH Taylor Labs Majic Trick MH CD x HRCH Classie's Belle MH WCX

Stud fee: $800.00 CDN 


Contact Chris Bayles
[email protected]


----------

